# Let's go bowling...



## healeydays (Jan 2, 2013)

Folks,

As some of you know, I also do repurposing of items into usable objects. I have the opportunity of picking up a couple old candlestick bowling lanes and was playing around with maybe making some coffee tables and alike with them. They are 42" wide and 2.5" thick. Anyone know if I'd even be able to get a standard circular saw thru a piece like this? 

Mike

p.s. Here are a couple misc pictures of type of things I build and sell. I pretty much corner the market up here on old treadle type sewing machine bases.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 2, 2013)

You could probably get the saw through it with a new carbide blade. But beware, some of those old lanes used metal fasteners in them, check it with a metal detector before you cut it. A friend of mine had a stack of them and they had metal in them, made good work benches though!


----------



## healeydays (Jan 6, 2013)

Ok, guys, 

I just picked up 10 ft x 42" of 2 1/2" thick maple bowling lane and some candlepins. I'm going to make coffee tables out of them and am thinking of trimming out the edges of tables with a dark wood with maple dowels. I'm thinking of using the candlepins as feet, and as I know this is a New England thing, I have enclosed a couple pictures...

Mike B


----------

